# I Miss My Vaccuum Cleaner



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I really do. I just finished sweeping the carpets in the hallway and livingroom with a damp broom. I had to get all the dog hair up. I am borrowing my friend's vac tonight, just to run it through and get the major dirt. BUT-the dog hair had to be gone first!! It probably would have been a whole lot easier if I had remembered to spritz the rugs with my fabric softener / water solution first. (breaks the static hold of the fur and carpeting) It's done now, and there is enough dog hair to build a poodle with! Poor Panda. She needs to be brushed, bathed and brushed again. (she won't let me do it, but she needs it) I can't wait to be able to replace my vaccuum. This carpet sweeping is for the birds. I foresee a tile floor and area rugs in my living room makeover!


----------

